# 'All About Me' - New Drama Exploring Donor Conception



## Tottie (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I've just read about this programme, which will be shown tomorrow afternoon on BBC1 at 14.05.

http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/medicalnews.php?newsid=67014

Tottie x

/links


----------



## Puglet (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanx Tottie

Got my DH to set Sky+ to record the programme   .

Hugs,
Puglet x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Having read the info on it, I suspect its going to be very negative and traumatic.

I shall record it but will decide whether or not to watch it based on the comments here.  I have learned from bitter experience that its just not worth the upset if its badly done and negative.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

On in a few minutes if anyone is interested


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

It's actually a very positive message for parents - that it's the strong emotional bonds that come about through everyday parenting and caring that matter most in the end...although this does not mean that the children won't have curiosity about and interest in their donor because of the contribution that person has made to who they are.  It's also about the importance of 'telling' early...not just for the child, but to give the non-genetic parent the opportunity to work through all the feelings rather than keeping them bottled up as the dad in the film has done for many years.  DC parents have nothing to fear but their own fears.
Olivia


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Did anybody watch this ?  

Despite me posting to remind everyone, I forgot to set the record and missed the first 20 mins - I have recorded the rest though


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

I didn't see the whole thing, just the second half. It seemed OK. I mean I did cry but I think that was always going to happen  Obviously there was a twist to the tail as the mum used a known donor without telling her partner, I guess a 'normal' story would have been a bit boring! Clearly the writers had spent a lot of time talking to DCN and Donorlink so it was all relatively sensitive.
Hope that helps,
Lizi.x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

In that case I shall watch it 

I am glad it was sensitively done


----------

